# Ferry prices Norfolk V Seafrance



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Just checked on ferry prices, big difference now between Norfolk and Seafrance, Norfolk cheapest £105 return. Seafrance £76 return, Norfolklines used to be competitive but not anymore.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry prices*

Hi

My September crossing is with P&O/Tesco, value £112.50.

Seafrance was £88, Norfolklines website was so pathetically slow I gave up trying and Eurotunnel was £146.00.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi. Just checked on ferry prices, big difference now between Norfolk and Seafrance, Norfolk cheapest £105 return. Seafrance £76 return, Norfolklines used to be competitive but not anymore.
> Cheers Sid


Our experience too Sid. Even without the MHF discount SeaFrance were the cheapest for us. We've not got such a good bargain as we had at Easter with P&O and Air Miles though; £10 return. This time we're paying £72 return but both crossings at 11 am so not the middle of the night.

I'm sorry about Norfolkline as we always found them good to travel with.

G


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Looked yesterday and got a return on speedferries for £66 going late sept sat out friday back,Dover -Boulogne.Sea france £72.50 best with c&c or camping club
Best i could get 
Rob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Speedferries*

Hi

I am a fan of Speedferries, but desperately wish they would get a larger Incat so that the larger vehicles could fit on.

They certainly gave the "pirates" a fight and I am certain that their low cost model pricing strategy has helped to peg prices at Dover.

Fight the pirates!

Russell


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi £115 return with sea france via the CC. plus £30 quid for the cat.

Olley


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

just tried again Speedferries outward £33 inward £46 so gone up £13 today ,Seafrance with mhf discount £34.20 each way ,cheapest so far
Rob


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

8O Latest Tesco brochure shows P&O no longer partners. If I have read correctly also indicates all bookings must be completed by Nov07 :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*



passionwagon said:


> 8O Latest Tesco brochure shows P&O no longer partners. If I have read correctly also indicates all bookings must be completed by Nov07 :wink:


Hi

Bookings must be made by 30th November. Travel can be any time.

I have a booking for December paid for with vouchers. As soon as the reservation system is accepting bookings for 2008, I am booking up. I prefer the ferry to the tunnel any day.

Russell


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

With Speedferries, if any vehicle is found to be over 2 metres at check in or at the dockside they will not be allowed to sail. I notice that one of the above posters has booked with them with a vehicle in excess of 2 metres so they should verify their position with Speedferrries before leaving for the Port.


----------

